# SSOTM Voting March 2016



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

*SSOTM March 2016*​
*Who is your favorite?*

MGG Gremlin Spanish Shooter By Metropolocity33.16%Rockslinger's Mesquite Ring Shooter44.21%The Candy from E.G.99.47% Can-Openers "Orange Crush"2122.11%Golden Bug by Sharker1515.79%Boomerang by Wombat88.42%Frozen by Slinshotnew77.37%Vhammer by derandy11.05% Blue Tuna by Metropolocity1818.95%Gazza Ladra by Volp55.26%Tron Fury by Sharker11.05%metamorphosis by slingshotnew33.16%


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

MGG Gremlin Spanish Shooter By Metropolocity









Rockslinger's Mesquite Ring Shooter









*The Candy* from E.G.









Can-Openers "Orange Crush"









Golden Bug by Sharker









*Boomerang * by *Wombat*









Frozen by Slinshotnew









Vhammer by derandy









Blue Tuna by Metropolocity









Gazza Ladra by Volp









Tron Fury by Sharker









metamorphosis by slingshotnew


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

It was hard but I voted...


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Some beautiful frames this month, well done everyone.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

How wonderful slingshot !!! It will be difficult to choose


----------



## Ms.Reed (Feb 16, 2015)

Excellent! I've voted


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

That was realy hard!

...Voted!



Rip


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Great entries as always.. voted!

C'mon y'all. Please participate and vote!

And thank you for those who did.

I MUCH regret I could only chose one.


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Voted! Great jobs! Congrats to all the nominees!

Cheers!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

easy for me this month, Goldenbug!


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Picked one ..... But all these are winners!! Man!!! You guys are some fine craftsman. I'll just keep working at it.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Craftsmanship at its finest!!!!!!!! I voted, but I want you to know you are all winners in my opinion.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

OVER 90 votes so far, that's pretty good but we can do better, c'mon and vote y'all! Over 200 members online per day ought to produce even better than 90ish.


----------

